# Need for speed



## matthewsx (Oct 9, 2020)

The Teknomotor spindle I'm using on my mill/drill project doesn't seem to run much below ~7500 rpm (really wants to run at 10k rpm), it overheats and throws an error on the VFD when running slower. 

So, my question is can I just run it that fast and take lighter cuts in steel or should I really be looking for another spindle solution?

John


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 9, 2020)

Not sure what a Teknomotor spindle is, but it sounds like it's router spindle (24,000 RPM?).  Not really suitable for milling/drilling steel with anything larger than a very tiny bit.


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 9, 2020)

JimDawson said:


> Not sure what a Teknomotor spindle is, but it sounds like it's router spindle (24,000 RPM?).  Not really suitable for milling/drilling steel with anything larger than a very tiny bit.



Here it is from the original eBay listing, rated at 10k rpm.




I have used it successfully for many things but I do think it limits me and am trying to figure out alternatives. I see LMS has R8 X2 mill heads available that might do the job but I'm not sold on something that might not be as good as what I already have.

I'm kinda at a crossroads with this machine, not really sure if it's worth putting more into it at this point. I've learned a ton by building it but maybe it's time to change to something more robust. Problem is my space is very limited and I already have a bunch of time/money into this project.


Thanks,

John


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 9, 2020)

I've been looking at these guys:









						Headstocks - GlockCNC.com
					






					glockcnc.com
				




Thoughts?



John


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 9, 2020)

That's kind of odd, I would expect a motor that was rated at 10K RPM to run at least 5K without complaining too much.

The LMS spindle might be a good option.  The Glock looks good also.


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 10, 2020)

I'm gonna play with speeds/feeds some and see where it's happy. If nothing else it'll be fine for plastics,

Also gonna get the smart young guys two doors down play a little.


John


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 10, 2020)

So, I either fried the cheap VFD or the spindle. I let it cool down after yesterday and just tried it this evening. 

The VFD is an XSY-AT1 like this:



And it throws an error code [ERR 1] whenever I press the run button. The motor starts to spin up before the error and has continuity between all three legs so I'm thinking probably the VFD? It was really cheap and due to being mislabeled in the eBay ad I got a partial refund from the seller so probably time to pony up for a new one anyway. 

John


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 11, 2020)

Dug out the VFD manual. ERR 1 = Short Circuit, Current Overload, Power Module Protection. It doesn't complain without the motor hooked up so I think I fried the spindle

John


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 11, 2020)

Ordered the new spindle, will run it with a servo motor I think,

John


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 11, 2020)

It could be that the spindle was not in good shape for a long time.  May have been failing.


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 11, 2020)

JimDawson said:


> It could be that the spindle was not in good shape for a long time.  May have been failing.



That's what I'm coming to think, I did buy it used off eBay and it has always overheated when running at low speed. I ordered a "scratch & dent" from GlockCNC (or their eBay listing anyway since shipping was less). For what I already have into this thing between money and time I think the extra $100 over the backordered LMS unit should be worth it. If the runout becomes a problem I'll have it ground or replace it but at this point I think I can compensate if needed. Really looking forward to integrating a servo on the new Mesa control board that I haven't gotten going yet.

John


----------

